# what are the molting signs for scorpions?



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

we have two scorpions, one of which i am begining to wonder if he's due to shed, i have found that both the scorpions dont like the water gel, and so have had to resort to using normal water, with stones in the bottom to stop the scorpions from drowning, and they seem to like it, and are doing well. the male is now eating which is good, but im wondering if hes going to molt or if hes over eaten/ drinking too much? he's puffed up quite where as before i switched his water gel for water he was really skinny and looking dehydrated. the first time he drank he was drinking almost solidly for about 15min ! his exo is looking really tatty. any advice?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I have never kept scorps but that sounds a little strange, I think he has been dehydrated and has now over compensated?

Could be talking BS though!


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

im hoping hes just gonna molt. we have had him a year, and hes not molted before.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Maybe up the humidity a little?

I would guess a moult from that info too


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

the current humidity is 74% 
the temp is cool end 70.2 F / 21.2 C
hot end 90.1 F / 32.3 C


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

That sounds quite high, just a waiting game me thinks :hmm:

Wish there were some scorp people about


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

i have a scorpion care book by barrons which says that for the emperor scorpion pandinus imperator :
habitat - FT (forest tropical) 
optimal temp f - 90+ 
optimal temp c - 32.2+ 
humidity - high 
mist -moderate - heavy 
when - 1-2 x (1 - 2 times a week)


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Loki-Snow said:


> i have a scorpion care book by barrons which says that for the emperor scorpion pandinus imperator :
> habitat - FT (forest tropical)
> optimal temp f - 90+
> optimal temp c - 32.2+
> ...


I think alot of this stuff is common sense and you seem to be doing everything right but its nice to hear from someone thats done it before


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah, just for reassurance sake. im a big animal lover, and although when my other half bought the original pair of scorps (one died a few months later, unknown causes) i wasnt too keen on them, but i have grown to love the scorps, and when one of the original pair died, i rehomed one from a friend 6mths later. 

this is one from the original pair, that this post is about. 
when one from the original pair died, my other half was proper gutted, he'd wanted scorpions for years, and was really upset about losing one of them. 

i'd rather keep the remaining one healthy and happy and hopefully he'll be around for a few years to come !


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Loki-Snow said:


> yeah, just for reassurance sake. im a big animal lover, and although when my other half bought the original pair of scorps (one died a few months later, unknown causes) i wasnt too keen on them, but i have grown to love the scorps, and when one of the original pair died, i rehomed one from a friend 6mths later.
> 
> this is one from the original pair, that this post is about.
> when one from the original pair died, my other half was proper gutted, he'd wanted scorpions for years, and was really upset about losing one of them.
> ...


Im sure he will, I think they're quite hardy little things 

Always sucks to loose an animal


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah, that it does


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

temp and humidity seem ok - could be a possible moult, just keep an eye on him and dont stress him too much is he eating? usually they dont eat when theyre about to moult


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

when changing his water, i noticed he hasnt eaten the last locust. but he did kill it


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I would take a stab at it being a moult, as looking at the pic it looks fit to burst. Just keep a close eye and keep it nice and moist.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

looks defo like its going to moult, you want humidity to be around 90 - 95% especially when due a moult, it'll make it alot easier for him. :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ahhh they're here :2thumb:


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

hashnak said:


> looks defo like its going to moult, you want humidity to be around 90 - 95% especially when due a moult, it'll make it alot easier for him. :2thumb:


whats the best way to rise the humidity. we have a water bottle which we squirt in but for some reason we cant keep the humidity high enough 

any suggestions?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Loki-Snow said:


> whats the best way to rise the humidity. we have a water bottle which we squirt in but for some reason we cant keep the humidity high enough
> 
> any suggestions?


Heatmat under a large shallow waterbowl?


----------



## mister345 (Dec 11, 2015)

Loki-Snow said:


> we have two scorpions, one of which i am begining to wonder if he's due to shed, i have found that both the scorpions dont like the water gel, and so have had to resort to using normal water, with stones in the bottom to stop the scorpions from drowning, and they seem to like it, and are doing well. the male is now eating which is good, but im wondering if hes going to molt or if hes over eaten/ drinking too much? he's puffed up quite where as before i switched his water gel for water he was really skinny and looking dehydrated. the first time he drank he was drinking almost solidly for about 15min ! his exo is looking really tatty. any advice?
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Hi, how's the scorpion doing? I have a Laotian Jungle scorpion (pretty much the same as an Emperor) and he went through the same thing; drank a ton, got super fat, sluggish, stopped leaving his hiding place for awhile. Then one day I woke up and he had molted.

Only thing I'd advise is remove all the crickets or mealworms from the tank while he's in that state and don't touch him under any circumstances. They're extremely vulnerable while their shell hardens for about 24 hrs and other insects can chew right through em.


----------

